# Western Wheelers Sequoia Century Ride Reports



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

I did the Sequoia Century 100 mile ride last Sunday. Roads were wet, but no rain! Check out my video report. The video shows about 100 riders and volunteers in it.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I've started looking for your video reports now 

Surprised you didn't do the 200k!


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Great report*

Loved the video. Great idea with the baggie clipped to the handlebar as a food pouch. Might have to steal that idea.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

nice video. Lots of food!


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Great video footage! Did the 100K with a friend. We got a bit of a late start at just after 8am. Skies looked ominous but were getting partly sunny. Weather felt a bit balmy at the start and definitely much cooler when reaching the first stop at the fire station along Skyline. Was great to see all the Aids Ride riders along Highway 1. Each of the rest stops were well supported and tons of food to go around. For what I thought might be a treacherous day turned out to be quite pleasant.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

I did the ride too, saw your video yesterday from the ww email sent out. Great video, love the feed cup idea and my compliments to you for being a strong, skilled rider. I would like to talk to the flat bed truck driver. Thanks again.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice video and commentary. Were you riding a compact crank up redwood gulch?


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

izzyfly said:


> Nice video and commentary. Were you riding a compact crank up redwood gulch?


After my experience on the Terrible Two, I ride with the compact cranks.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

chidonchea said:


> After my experience on the Terrible Two, I ride with the compact cranks.


Way to go, thanks.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

chidonchea said:


> After my experience on the Terrible Two, I ride with the compact cranks.


Are you doing the Terrible Two next weekend? If so I'll keep an eye peeled for you so I can be famous in your vid!


----------

